# I'm not trying to bash William Cheung but...



## Marnetmar (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm 99.99% sure this isn't how sticky hands is supposed to work


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 19, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I'm 99.99% sure this isn't how sticky hands is supposed to work



Don't have a problem with the chi sau.
Have a big problem with the lack of stance and bad posture.


----------



## Tong Chuang (May 18, 2014)

*"Sifu, who was Yip Man's best student?....*
*Moy Yat:  "Best in what way? Best instructor, best in forms, in Chi Sao, in fighting?"*
*Victor Parlati:  "Best fighter"...*
*Moy Yat :  "Well the 3 best were Cheung Chow Hing (GM William Cheung), Wong Shun Leung, and Bruce Lee."*
*Victor Parlati: "And who was the best of the three?*
*Moy Yat - "Cheung Chow Hing"
-http://kimartialartsstudio800.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/21-questions-with-traditional-wing-chun.html

*One thing I respect about GM William Cheung is he has been very *consistent *with his teachings over the years. If you look at videos of him *performing forms* e.g from 1978 to the present day they are virtually the same. The same cannot be said for some other so-called Sifus.


----------



## geezer (May 18, 2014)

Tong Chuang said:


> One thing I respect about GM William Cheung is he has been very *consistent *with his teachings over the years. If you look at videos of him *performing forms* e.g from 1978 to the present day they are virtually the same. The same cannot be said for some other so-called Sifus.



Consistency is fine, but what is wrong with well thought out adjustments by established and experienced masters? It is well known that Grandmaster Yip Man made changes and adjustments in the way he performed and taught the forms during the course of his lifetime. Since then, others in the following generations have also made some changes. If they are well considered, I fail to see how that is a bad thing. 

Interestingly, William Cheung is often accused of totally fabricating sections of the forms he teaches, especially the advanced sets such as the Long Pole and Bart Cham Dao. I never really cared either way about where those movements came from. _What matters is whether those changes good Wing Chun or not._




PS. Am I the only one to see irony in that Master Cheung is being interviewed standing in front of a poster with WC calligraphy and a picture of Grandmaster Yip Man ...that is manufactured and marketed by Cheung's arch-rival, _Leung Ting?_


----------



## jg_wc (May 18, 2014)

seems to be a lot of silly slapping in there among the bad structure and co ordination


----------



## wingchun100 (May 19, 2014)

There have been certain changes to the forms over the years at the school I go to. I certainly wouldn't say that makes my Sifu a bad teacher, especially since the changes have come down the pike from HIS teacher, who is Yip Ching.


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Old thread but I found this interesting:

*"Sifu, who was Yip Man's best student?....*
*Moy Yat: "Best in what way? Best instructor, best in forms, in Chi Sao, in fighting?"*
*Victor Parlati: "Best fighter"...*
*Moy Yat : "Well the 3 best were Cheung Chow Hing (GM William Cheung), Wong Shun Leung, and Bruce Lee."*
*Victor Parlati: "And who was the best of the three?*
*Moy Yat - "Cheung Chow Hing”*


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 22, 2018)

Tong Chuang said:


> One thing I respect about GM William Cheung is he has been very *consistent *with his teachings over the years.





wingchun100 said:


> There have been certain changes to the forms over the years at the school I go to. I certainly wouldn't say that makes my Sifu a bad teacher, especially since the changes have come down the pike from HIS teacher, who is Yip Ching.


Student: Teacher! Your teaching has changed quite a lot in the past 15 years.
Teacher: If I still teach you today the same way as I taught you 15 years ago, What do you think that I was doing for the past 15 years?

If the teacher sat on the couch and watched TV for the past 15 years, his teaching won't change.

One MA teacher had finished his book many years ago. But he still had not published it yet. His student asked him when would he publish that book. He said, "If every year I can still improve my book and make it better, it means my book is not perfect yet. The day that I no longer be able to improve my book, I'll publish it."​


----------



## Marnetmar (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh look, it's me from four years ago not having a clue what I was talking about. I have no idea what I was apparently seeing that I didn't like. Other than, y'know, the raw eggs nonsense.

Can a mod lock this thread please?


----------

